# Drawman's Collection



## drawman623 (May 11, 2015)

Jon was willing to try his hand at tooling.


----------



## drawman623 (May 11, 2015)

I thought Jon Wilson did a fine job. The rolls came out exactly as I had requested.


----------



## TheDispossessed (May 11, 2015)

insanity


----------



## berko (May 11, 2015)

nice!


----------



## drawman623 (May 11, 2015)

One more JAW roll with some Arnon Kartmazov knives


----------



## Bigbadwolfen (May 12, 2015)

Really awesome rolls, love the matchig kanji!


----------



## Dardeau (May 13, 2015)

The rolls are really great. It would be hard for me to go back to a roll, but those kinds make me want to. 

I like the idea of several smaller kits, I would probably group by use. I do like having everything at work so I can have things on hand for when people don't show up and I suddenly really need that deba I thought I could leave at home.

Anyone actually seen a picture of Eric Ripert's Louis Vuitton knife luggage that (I think) the New Yorker wrote up a few years ago?


----------



## drawman623 (May 15, 2015)

Dardeau- here is your link
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2011/03/28/knife-guy

I'm a fan of Ripert. The article was amusing though the thought of losing one's knives to an airport inspection is unsettling. It sounds like gaining a fitted set of Vitton custom luggage was hardly the extent of his luck that evening.


----------



## drawman623 (May 15, 2015)

Here is a Hinoura (Tsukasa) 210 Gyuto that I got from V1P on this forum.













It was interesting to see that the well rounded spine was not ground over the damascus iron wrap.


----------



## drawman623 (May 15, 2015)

Some Fujiwara























[/URL

[URL=http://s213.photobucket.com/user/KiplingPierce/media/d3%20knives%2060%20macro%20053.jpg.html]


----------



## Cheeks1989 (May 15, 2015)

beautiful Tsukasa


----------

